# Tankmate for my betta



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello, I'm interested in getting a tankmate/friend for my Male Betta.

Tank: 10 Gallon, Hooded light, Aquaclear filter, Eheim Jager filter, some decor, and gravel.

So what kind/type of fishes can I put in with him that will have no problem and not hard to take care (I'm a beginner)? I would like to have a fish that will make my room awesome and beautiful, yet easy to take care.

Thanks! :-D


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmmm... is there a heater in the tank? If there is not, you will need to get one before anything else. Also, why are there 2 filters? And by "some decor, do you mean two or three plastic plants or more like a bunch of plants and driftwood? It'll help the members here know which kind of fish would be best. Thanks!!


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I mean Eheim Jager 75W heater not filter lol.

I have 3 plastic plants, 1 small pagonda, 1 driftwood.

Plants:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3859661&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No (The Blue one)
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147127&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10933754&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Decor:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12273171&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No ( I have the medium/small 2 level one, similar to that)

and one small/medium driftwood.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Bump! Would love some quick suggestions! Easy to take care and friendly to my betta! Heading out to Petsmart in a few


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

I just added some neon tetras to mine. They're schooling fish, so you need at least 6. My Petsmart has them for $1 right now. Feed them tropical flakes.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Is a 10 Gallon aquarium okay for them and 1 male betta?

Thanks!


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

That's what mine are in.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ah excellent!

Thank you!  Also what should I get for them? and how should I add them?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What type of AquaClear do you have? The tank is cycled too, right?
Otherwise, I think you should get some more decorations and possibly some live plants. You want the Neons to be able to hide from your Betta. You'll need to QT them in another tank so you'll have to think about that.. I suggest Pygmy Cories. They're catfish, but they need sand because of their barbels.


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, they definitely need lots of spaces to hide from your betta. I was going to suggest cories too, but you have gravel.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm planning to get sands when I head out to Petsmart anyways lol so good timing?  

Thank you for all the suggestions, and what does QT mean? (Not that Cutie thing right? LOL) And how do I know if my tank is cycled.

I have the AquaClear 30


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Quarantine. You have to make sure all the fish getting into the tank are healthy so the current residents don't get it as well. 
The filter is great, I actually have that for my 20 gallon. lol


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Quarantine. You have to make sure all the fish getting into the tank are healthy so the current residents don't get it as well.
> The filter is great, I actually have that for my 20 gallon. lol


How would I know if they are healthy or not? xD Sorry I'm such a noob at this!

I love the AquaClear! But it just have a bit of a strong flow so I have to go get a sponge/foam to slow down the flow


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's ok. They'll be active, and they'll be pigs during feeding time. No visible problems on their body and fins, and rich colors. Make sure they're not bloated, darting, or their poo is not white.

Yes, it does. I had to put some decorations in front of it. x(


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

You should try those clear skeleton catfish. They swim fast and loves the dark!


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Still looking for a tank mate for my betta. Got 1 Ghost shrimp in with him right now and no problem so far! Would a school fish be fine in the tank? 6 Neons?


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

They should be fine, just be aware they might nip occasionally nip at your bettas fins. Sometimes those beautiful fins are too hard to resist lol.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

What about h. rasboras. anyone have thoughts on them.


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

My brother has his betta in a 10gal. He has a molly, red tailed sword fish, a gourami, forget what else in with it. You basically just want to look for fish that don't have fancy fins or long fins similar to what a betta has. And make sure they aren't aggressive.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't suggest a gourami...they are a cousin of the betta. It may work for some, depending on their aggression level, but for the most part...I would say no to that.


----------

